# Reeling Silk



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 8, 2002)

Ive done some silk reeling chi gong and this energy, the chon si jin is a very large part of all Tai Chi, especially the Chen style...from my understanding, the motions involved come from the actual 'reeling' of silk from the cocoons of silkworms- the silk thread material produced by the worm comes out in a spiraling fasion (Fibinacci style for you physics folk, or like fly tape for us southern types) that must be helped along by the person making the silk. 
From the movements involved in this process have evolved a system of chi gong that relaxes and balances the body externally and internally, develops flexibility in the waist area and legs, and helps to teach about linking and splitting in the lower and upper parts of the body...
Opening and closing of the various gua in the proper alignment/order allows the entire body to open and close in a "turning/spiraling" manner, lending speed, torque, and ultimately, power to the given body in motion...this is, I think, the basis for the 'wet rag' principle that is relied upon in most internal styles--just watch the liquidity of a great Chen stylist!!! 

This is kind of what I know about silk reeling, for more info see the movie 'Drunken Tai Chi' and keep your eye on the fat chick!!!

anyone ever made silk???


----------



## hubris (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't wait to see the fat chick! Yeah, I've unreeled silk from cocoons as part of a fiber arts workshop. It is very tough to do! The analogy is perfect for qigong/taichi. Silk is very strong but you have to reel the fiber "just so" off the cocoon. The feel of it is very "spiral."


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraneSpreadWings _
> 
> *Ive done some silk reeling chi gong and this energy, the chon si jin is a very large part of all Tai Chi, especially the Chen style...from my understanding, the motions involved come from the actual 'reeling' of silk from the cocoons of silkworms- the silk thread material produced by the worm comes out in a spiraling fasion (Fibinacci style for you physics folk, or like fly tape for us southern types) that must be helped along by the person making the silk.
> From the movements involved in this process have evolved a system of chi gong that relaxes and balances the body externally and internally, develops flexibility in the waist area and legs, and helps to teach about linking and splitting in the lower and upper parts of the body...
> ...


 I think you give a very good analysis of silk reeling for tai chi. My sifu teaches silk reeling in his tai chi classes. I did not study tai chi under him. My area is 5 animal gong fu. Yet, he discusses silk reeling theory with me from time to time. 
Sincerely, in Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 13, 2002)

thanks for the props duce... I ve just started some animal style kung fu and am finding silk reeling to be a strong addition to these styles for developing torque through body mechanics...

in other words..
'its all internal'

cool


----------

